# Mygalomorph spiders of NZ & Tasmania



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2010)

I am looking into moving either back to China or to Australia or New Zealand (Remote possibility of Canada as well) in several years and was doing some research and found several interesting genus of mygalomorphs from some unlikely areas.

First, genus in the family Hexathelidae (which includes the Sydney funnel-web spider):

New Zealand

Hexathele:











Porrhothele:






Tasmania

Hadronyche:






Plesiothele:






Teranodes:
Couldn't find picture.

So, apparently, those islands in the temperate zone also harbour some intersting species. An NZ spider of the genus Porrhothele was Peter Jackon's inspiration for the large spider in LotRs.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2010)

Next, genus in the family Nemesiidae (trap-door spiders):

Tasmania

Aname:






Chenistonia: 






New Zealand and Tasmania

Stanwellia:


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2010)

Genus from family Idiopidae (which includes those popular African trapdoor spiders):

New Zealand

Cantuaria:
Couldn't find photo, but MANY species in NZ.

Tasmania

Euoplos:
Also no photo, one species in Tasmania.


----------



## MaartenSFS (May 4, 2010)

Genus from family Migidae:

Tasmania

Heteromigas:






New Zealand

Migas:





MANY species in NZ.

Alright, those are all of the genus of mygalomorphs in Tasmania and New Zealand that I could find, sure to satisfy most. The photos weren't necessarily of those that were in New Zealand or Tasmania, but at least in the same genus. Adding up all of the species in those different genus results in quite some diversity over there. I hope someone more knowledgeable than I can enlighten us with the rest.

Are these in the hobby or can anyone from these places or that has been there chime in with some sizes, toxicity, temperament, etc?


----------

